# I'm famous now.



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

http://lstribune.net/lees-summit-news/skilled-lee-s-summit-wood-worker-turns-passion-into-business.htm

Check out the article that just came out in the Lees Summit Tribune about me and my business.

If you're on Facebook, I'd sure like to have a like from you guys. I need to make it look like it's taking off so others will want to jump on the band wagon.

Thanks to all my LJ friends in advance. Love you guys and gals. 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Custom-Furniture-Design/321846824550154

I need 5 more likes so I can claim my page on Facebook, come on over and take a look.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Good for you! Glad the business is going fine..


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Good job Russ. Hopefully you can get some leads.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Shane, I'm thinking of marketing to Powell Gardens. I was out there a couple weeks ago and their chairs are in horrible condition. I could cut them a good deal. I just hope they don't have an in-house woodshop that does that, but if they do, they sure are behind in keeping up. People are getting splinters on those old chairs.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Just "liked" you


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Bullethead. I need to get 30 likes so I can have more control over the page. Facebook business pages are very hard to figure out, I need a teenager around here.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

one more like. Glad to see you're doing well.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Don. Hey, I got my No 7 Stanley today. That thing is a club.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Still need 5 more likes on Facebook to claim my page,

Link below.


----------



## PRGDesigns (Jan 25, 2012)

I think I am number 27? Have fun!


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Top Quality Cabinets "liked" your business page. I have had my business FB page for a very long time with very regular postings but still only have 10 likes myself. Oh well, maybe someday I might hit that magic number of 30. But I really do not know that I will have any more or less control once 30 peeps like my site.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Jerry. You'll have 11 soon. Facebook is like anything else in advertising, you need to work on getting people on there. It's the name recognition and the occasional word of mouth sale you get. I decided going in to this that even if I didn't sell enough to be self employed that I would just stick with it until it happens. I might have to get a job elsewhere, but I'll always be around to make chairs.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Jerry, I didn't see where you had a Facebook page. Can you give me the URL?


----------



## Spofeo (May 20, 2012)

nice chairs Russell! u just got a like from Denmark


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

Great stuff Russ. Have fun with the business.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice story. That newspaper article will give you a nice boost. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Russell, liked the article and your FB page you might want to add some more variety of items you make to the page. LIKED


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you all so much for liking the Facebook page. I now have enough 'Likes' to track some statistics and help from Facebook in reaching and getting folks engaged in my work. 
Charles, once again thank you for allowing me to mention your excellent product, Charles Neil Pre-Color Conditioner. I swear by it and tell everyone I know about you. I hope it increases your sales somewhat from the Kansas City area.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

some very nice furniture, i hope you get the business you want and can work at this full time, if thats your goal then just keep at it and i hope it will be …if you build it, they will come….., you got my like, i see you have enough now, thats great…


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Russell, thanks for the "like". I hope your business venture goes very well. I would just advise to ensure you are priced correctly. I have been doing my business for a couple years now and we are still trying to get our pricing correct. I have seen our prices continually go up due to being too low to start with. A chair should be simpler to price out so hopefully you are at a point where you don't leave much money on the table. That has been my biggest single hurdle to jump.

I also read your article and it was great! I wish you the best of business.


----------



## RTex (Nov 1, 2010)

I was just like no 34 ! good luck


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Done, hope it helps


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

When do we see the #7?


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Well seeing I just had a couple Patron Margarita's probably tomorrow.


----------

